
AWS: Creating a Web Application on AWS - budilov
Hey everyone,<p>I get a lot of questions on what services should be used to create a web application, so I decided to create a video listing the services and going over some of your options.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;youtu.be&#x2F;x2dhPDDp_dE<p>Feel free to leave comments&#x2F;questions&#x2F;feedback on the video or here. 
Also, if you like this content, please subscribe and let me know what else you&#x27;d like to see...I&#x27;m running out of ideas.<p>Thanks,
Vladimir
======
budilov
Here's the mind map diagram, if interested:
[https://coggle.it/diagram/XqmJ1SsHXGTuDjBl/t/-/5966daa8806cd...](https://coggle.it/diagram/XqmJ1SsHXGTuDjBl/t/-/5966daa8806cdf78bb47b9a1ca7671906c574a73496699073bc1ae2faf733ba0)

